# Can't reset to factory settings?



## Naooki (Oct 27, 2015)

So I'ev decided to reset my computer back to its factory settings. everytime i do, i get the message "There was a problem resetting your PC. No changes were made." 

i HAVE reset my computer in the past, and it worked fine. howeer i am not able to now. does anyone know why? how can i fix this? my computer desperately needs to be reset.

note: I DO NOT HAVE A CD, OR USB, OR ANYTHING. my computer doesnt even have a disk drive (i have to use a USB one from the 90s if i want to use disks) all the results ive found online say to use the CD installer the computer came with. mine didnt come with one.

what do i do?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

Your problems are very likely all associated with your malware issues. Please follow the instructions you have been given in your other thread.

Once you are declared clean, that is the time to address other issues, if they still exist.


----------

